
How Wikileaks killed Spain's anti-P2P law - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/how-wikileaks-killed-spains-anti-p2p-law.ars
======
pmarin
We recently have lived 36 years of dictatorship, enough to realize how
important is our privacy right and the right of share infomation even if these
information have copyright or not. P2P is a constitucional right in my
country.

